# Hummingbird



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Quick oil painting, I'm not sure on this one. Let me know what you think
Critique would be appreciated


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

Such a nice one........keep it up...


----------



## Hilary (Jun 4, 2013)

Very pretty colours !


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## chinujhon (Jul 31, 2013)

Its perfect painting.. Keep posting..


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone  
This peice is for sale on my website if anyone is interested, www.slcartwork.co.uk


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

This painting looks good and unique as compared to other paintings. It represents the real activity of the birds.


monet reproductions


----------



## wowartpaintings (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice one, This paining is very nice. Keep updating.....


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/g26uDUjdx3
This is another oil painting I done recently of a robin redbreast let me know what you think  

Thanks for all the nice comments so far


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes your right the colours are wrong, i was originally going to go for the traditional colours but after experimenting i decided I preferred the contrast of colours I selected for the final painting as they were brighter, I'm glad you mentioned that it has a feeling of motion as that was what I was hoping to get across  thanks


----------



## APA (Jan 27, 2014)

you have unique style...nice work...keep it up! though, what style would you call for this nice pieces? impressionism? realism?


----------

